# Removing bolted-on post?



## zepper (Oct 16, 2016)

Hi guys,

I'm removing our old balustrade's end post, which is attached to a stud with several recessed lag screws:









(In the photo, I've chipped away the plug over one of the screws... I can see the outlines of the rest.)

To avoid reinventing the wheel here, what's a practical way to expose the screw heads? Thanks, A.


----------



## bud16415 (Oct 16, 2016)

Are you planning to reuse it? 

If you are putting a new one in or doing something else just chop away at with a chisel. If it is to be reused you need to carefully work away at it like you are doing. I have taken a hole saw before and ran it around a screw head and taken out a round plug. That might be an option.


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 16, 2016)

Use a utility knife or a narrow blade screwdriver to remove just enough material to fit a socket and if after removing the lag, you find a washer, you either leave it, or dig some more.


----------



## kok328 (Oct 16, 2016)

I would run a metal blade sawzall behind it.


----------



## zepper (Oct 16, 2016)

bud16415 said:
			
		

> Are you planning to reuse it? ... If you are putting a new one in or doing something else just chop away at with a chisel... I have taken a hole saw before and ran it around a screw head and taken out a round plug. That might be an option.



No, I won't be reusing it. I tried chiseling out the heads before I posted here, and it seemed pretty time-consuming (chiseling, that is, not posting), and I thought there might be an easier way. Unfortunately, the wife has ruled out blasting.

Turns out these aren't plugs, either, but wood filler. It's surprising they'd do that with 3/4" holes, but there you go.



			
				Snoonyb said:
			
		

> Use a utility knife or a narrow blade screwdriver to remove just enough material to fit a socket and if after removing the lag, you find a washer, you either leave it, or dig some more.



Yeah, I guess there's no way around it (no pun intended) other than to keep digging at it. Just thought I'd ask in case there was a special tool for this sort of thing.



			
				kok328 said:
			
		

> I would run a metal blade sawzall behind it.



I've got a recip saw, but what do you mean by "behind it"? Down through the screws? That'd sure be easier, but I dunno if my stock blade would handle it... Are there special blades for metal?

Thanks for your help with such a basic thing, BTW. I figure it's better to be a noob than a fool. (That said, I still think blasting would be a viable option&#8212;but no.)


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 16, 2016)

Yes, there are blades made to cut metal and they come in different lengths.


----------



## kok328 (Oct 16, 2016)

Hmmm might not be able to get behind the post. Appears to be recessed a bit. 
Might have to remove the bulk of it with the sawzall and then finish up with hammer and chisel. 
Use a die grinder to cut the bolts flush after the wood removal has revealed them.


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 16, 2016)

Since you are not planning to reuse them, you'd be better off buying two 12" blades, 1, coarse, for wood and 1 for metal.

Cut into the post in scrolling action, to prevent damage to the stairway skirt board, to just above the 1st lag, change to the metal blade and cut to just above the floor, remove the saw and you should be able to split the post, remove the part against the skirt board and remove the remainder of the lags with a visegrip.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 16, 2016)

Find the hole and drill the center until you strike the screw pick the crap out of the screw head and unscrew it.
Don't be surprised when all screws are out that it still won't move. Older houses often have these go thru the floor and locked into the floor joist system.


----------



## beachguy005 (Oct 17, 2016)

Just cut through the post with your saw just above the top lag screw, then use your chisel and hammer to split the wood from the face of the post. Remove the lag and do the same for the lower one.


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Oct 18, 2016)

beachguy005 said:


> Just cut through the post with your saw just above the top lag screw, then use your chisel and hammer to split the wood from the face of the post. Remove the lag and do the same for the lower one.


That is exactly what i would do also!


----------



## zepper (Oct 25, 2016)

Thanks a lot, guys, for all your suggestions. Obviously I'm in the right place, hanging out with guys who have such good instincts for destruction. (Buh ha ha!!)

I'm going to have some fun with this. Okay, we live in the suburbs, and things aren't too exciting out here&#8212;but still. Cheers, Z.


----------

